# A plea



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Where have all the cute doggy photos gone? Molly, Nina, Lola, Willow, Ruby, Darcy....everybody else. Where are you? There ought to be some sort of loss of karma points when people do not post regular photos of our favourite dogs!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! I got a new camera. Have been snapping lots. Have to upload them... Then you will have an overdose!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness!  I've discovered that gazing at dog pictures is strangely hypnotic for me. Very soothing and calming.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know black dogs don't count as cute dogs and poor old Inzi isn't a 'poo - but I love my dogs


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Huxley conked out after his special christmas dinner and a run in the garden with the big dogs


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hux and my dad's Spoodle Fred having a festive cuddle


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I know black dogs don't count as cute dogs and poor old Inzi isn't a 'poo - but I love my dogs


Your dogs are adorable !


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi!!! Black dogs do count! Also, you know I ADORE Inzi. I could just huggle her!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly The last one was Donna's fault


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw molly is a wee munchkin. She's so cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I know black dogs don't count as cute dogs and poor old Inzi isn't a 'poo - but I love my dogs


Nothing beats Inzis crossed legs and Kiki and little dot are beautiful. 
I still remember how excited I was when you dropped that beautiful black bomb shell on us!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Here is Molly The last one was Donna's fault


I love every one of these!!!! The second it to die for. I could never say no to that. 
The last one is adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My favorite pics from Christmas and some others. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

and this morning. The cat is guarding me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> and this morning. The cat is guarding me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So cute Jake doesn't seem to impressed in the first one Love Willow in the second pic she looks like she just woke up and is groggy with her little bed head adorable


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> So cute Jake doesn't seem to impressed in the first one Love Willow in the second pic she looks like she just woke up and is groggy with her little bed head adorable


She is starting down the cat. They were both pissed that vanna was closest to me. So nice to be loved.
Last night they both sat outside my son's door and cried while I played with the piggies. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ralph just now, I don't know what it is with my two and the stairs....
They do have beds honest!
& they're allowed on the couches 
& he's an adorable black!! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here is Ralph just now, I don't know what it is with my two and the stairs....
> They do have beds honest!
> & they're allowed on the couches
> & he's an adorable black!! Xx


Did he wear himself out trying to destroy that hedgehog? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Did he wear himself out trying to destroy that hedgehog?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No effort required from wreck it Ralph ..... It comes so easily and natural to him!
Who is that dressed as Santa in your pics?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> No effort required from wreck it Ralph ..... It comes so easily and natural to him!
> Who is that dressed as Santa in your pics?? X


My hubby. There is no way my two would go near Santa any other way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving the pics!! We've a picture of my brother when he was about 2 ½ asleep on the bottom step! I know young to be near stairs but he took himself off after lunch and was found fast asleep


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I know black dogs don't count as cute dogs and poor old Inzi isn't a 'poo - but I love my dogs


Of course they are cute, and Inzi and Kiki are honorary poo's!!!
Heres Jaspie doodle is a poodle falalala la la la laaaaaaa! Going to have to find a new catchy tune after Christmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you that was sweet relief! Who needs yoga, meditation or wine when the same effect can be had from breathing deeply while looking at adorable dogs of all stripes (and pyjama patterns). 

Reminds me to finish Rufus' cat pyjamas!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you that was sweet relief! Who needs yoga, meditation or wine when the same effect can be had from breathing deeply while looking at adorable dogs of all stripes (and pyjama patterns).
> 
> Reminds me to finish Rufus' cat pyjamas!


I agree, but they need to be looked at whilst wearing pyjamas and drinking wine!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 35362
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


He looks so cute in that box are you getting ready to send him to me?? I think he might need a bigger box


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I know black dogs don't count as cute dogs and poor old Inzi isn't a 'poo - but I love my dogs


Uh-hum! Black poos most definitely DO count Marzi  and your gorgeous poochies do black dogs everywhere the honour of flying 'the flag of adorableness.'


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Here here!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Or is it hear hear, oh I dunno!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Or hear here!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's been asleep in my head all evening, think my brains overheated! Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

*on - see told you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so I haven't got round to uploading my pics but here is one someone else took and sent to me... Boxing Day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pic Ruth, come in where are yours wapiti this super duper new camera?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous pic Ruth, come in where are yours wapiti this super duper new camera?? X


Aw I just haven't gone to upload on the computer. I'm just learning too so don't be expecting masterpieces.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yours are always master pieces!! - due to your subjects! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie 18 weeks still sporting his little white beard though gradually fading.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely! Such intelligent eyes, he reminds me of Marzi's Dot somehow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely! Such intelligent eyes, he reminds me of Marzi's Dot somehow


Yes it's the muzzle shape I think. Gorgeous.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely! Such intelligent eyes, he reminds me of Marzi's Dot somehow


He is so good a joy to own. Calm responsive to commands. He is from long line of field champions his mother still working field champion. It shows in his demeanour. Poppy is a neurotic next to him. He is always calmly sitting by my side. Out playing in the fields he is tireless he can't run as fast as Poppy but runs behind yapping away. :ilmc:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Boycie is lovely too - outside he sounds very like Dot - charging along behind the others in a frantic effort to keep up! That said just recently Dot has started to lead the chase when she and Kiki are doodle dashing. Kiki catches up with her on the straight and grabs her tail, flipping her over on her back, but if Dot keeps jinxing she can stay out of Kiki's jaws for a fair amount of time these days.
Calmly sitting ..... only if she is being cuddled 
Boycie's chin dot is bigger than Dot's dot


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I think Boycie is lovely too - outside he sounds very like Dot - charging along behind the others in a frantic effort to keep up! That said just recently Dot has started to lead the chase when she and Kiki are doodle dashing. Kiki catches up with her on the straight and grabs her tail, flipping her over on her back, but if Dot keeps jinxing she can stay out of Kiki's jaws for a fair amount of time these days.
> Calmly sitting ..... only if she is being cuddled
> Boycie's chin dot is bigger than Dot's dot


I call him my little old man as that what he looks like bless him xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. I love his color. He and poopy are perfect together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

